# Just a thought



## PSDkevin (Dec 18, 2010)

I am going to pull the trigger on a DC and separator. Gonna build a some form of thein top hat. It seems from all the reading i have been doing that it truly is about airflow. Getting the the air stream as efficient as possible. So I was wondering has anyone tried a velocity stack type bell on the center tube? Venturi effect and all. I dont know if im explaining it correctly. Perhaps a waste of time. Just thinking out loud.


----------



## Marv (Nov 30, 2008)

Something like this?
http://www.cgallery.com/smf/index.php?PHPSESSID=c6d5d9f5424e745529fc7997887174fc&topic=563.0


----------



## PSDkevin (Dec 18, 2010)

Yes exactly. I wonder if it made any difference


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Yes they work. What helps out more is using the largest duct size your DC system will support. The picture shown is a good design for two reasons in my mind. It sits above the can so it leaves more room for debris. It also has a clear window which is good for viewing the performance of the baffle. The acrylic sheet is expensive and unlike Lexan it can break on impact.

The Thien Baffle Helps keep the debris from reaching and clogging the filter. 

The Larger duct increases airflow and suction at the ports.

Canister filter will increase outflow which increases Airflow a suction.

Oh yeah if you do build this with the clear sides please post a video if possible of it working. There would be a lot of interest in that I'm sure.


----------

